# Dove & Squirrel season



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well ... it is about that time. 

I keep a calendar on my desk ... and someone (my son ) had make a note about dove & squirrel season on Sept. 4th. I guess that was his way of telling me he was going to be busy that day. lol

I would rather he wait until the first frost for the squirrels but that would be a while. Also I told he could not shoot the dove "off the bird feeder" lol (not that he would but it did make for a good lol.)


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One of the few things I miss from growing up in Kansas was the squirrel hunting! In the first two weeks of September here the bow season for elk and deer will open along with the grouse season and bear season.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Opens September 1 here for dove. I hope to whack and stack some.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Early GOOSe season kicks off September 1st here in NY. My son and I spent the weekend bringing gifts to all teh local farmers thanking them for letting us hunt last fall and getting permission to go back this year


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not to sound like a 8-yr-old... 

but I REALLY like using an air-rifle to hunt these little critters...

anybody else (either do it, OR admit to it  ) ?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> not to sound like a 8-yr-old...
> 
> but I REALLY like using an air-rifle to hunt these little critters...
> 
> anybody else (either do it, OR admit to it  ) ?


Modern, spring-piston air rifles are definitely not child's toys! I've used them for small game and they are every bit as deadly as a 22 rifle although the range is not as great. If we have pests around the home and garden I use the air rifle. It has a much lower danger from ricochets.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm planning to get some tree rats this year and then thought about it and it was 1971 when i killed my last ones, now I'm thinking about a slow cooker full of rats with some bbq sauce maybe, always had em fried like chicken, my Ex fried those last ones like chicken then added a bit of water and sorta steamed them tender...was real good!!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> One of the few things I miss from growing up in Kansas was the squirrel hunting! In the first two weeks of September here the bow season for elk and deer will open along with the grouse season and bear season.


Hey MMM, do you bow hunt? I have a nice old AMF re curve but haven't pulled it since the season of 92.. been thinking about it some , mostly just to prep for quiet meat gathering... I now have a good place to practice so I may dust it off and get some new shafts, my problem is gorilla arms that make for looong arrows, even uncut they are a tad bit short..

Guess i best try it...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> Hey MMM, do you bow hunt? I have a nice old AMF re curve but haven't pulled it since the season of 92.. been thinking about it some , mostly just to prep for quiet meat gathering... I now have a good place to practice so I may dust it off and get some new shafts, my problem is gorilla arms that make for looong arrows, even uncut they are a tad bit short..
> 
> Guess i best try it...


I hunt with anything that's legal (and some tings that aren't). I love bowhunting. I usually use a recurve or longbow. I also made my first wood bow but the draw weight is too low for hunting. I have another stave waiting though so plan on making it stronger.

I have the opposite problem. I have a short draw length (27 inches). Long draw lengths are nice because you get a lot more velocity with a longer draw length. Where are you getting your arrows or arrow shafts? How long is your draw length?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

mosquitomountainman said:


> I hunt with anything that's legal (and some tings that aren't). I love bowhunting. I usually use a recurve or longbow. I also made my first wood bow but the draw weight is too low for hunting. I have another stave waiting though so plan on making it stronger.
> 
> I have the opposite problem. I have a short draw length (27 inches). Long draw lengths are nice because you get a lot more velocity with a longer draw length. Where are you getting your arrows or arrow shafts? How long is your draw length?


I've only bought alum shafts and those not in years, whatever is max length for a factory shaft is what I got, I would really like some cedar shafts and may look into it, If i really get into it I'd get a long bow built just for me but damn they are spendy!! but I like the idea anyway, more fitting for a wild man to be running around with a sharp pointy stick hunting meat.

I will have a really good place down south to build a walking range to get the full training of shooting up and down close and far ( 20/25 yds) I know them rattle bows with all the pulleys and such are far better and can be so much more accurate but I just don't swing that way.

My old bow is a 65 pound at 28" but with the over draw it really moves up fast, I can feel the joints cracking now.... lol


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> not to sound like a 8-yr-old...
> 
> but I REALLY like using an air-rifle to hunt these little critters...
> 
> anybody else (either do it, OR admit to it  ) ?


I've been thinking about getting another air rifle, I gave my childhood Crossman M1 to my nephew. I had alot of fun shooting tree rats, street lights and alot of other things with it in my youth. Now I have grown up some and am a little more mature, I think I could handle one now. What type or brand would you recomend for hunting squirels?


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We don't usually do much with squirrel or dove, but with October comes duck season, which is our favorite. My father in law is at Pymatuning this weekend doing some scouting.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My son has had a good time with dove season so far ...  ... that is with a gun not a bow ... 

Funky chicken (as my kids call it) for supper ... :congrat:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Dove Hunting!!!!!!!!!!!*

I still remember my first Dove hunt...I got 2 birds of 25 shots!! that's when I realized a 410 is an experts gun...

Haven't been since back in the 60 !! damn, where did life go???


----------

